#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  請各位幫忙看一下...骨架的問題吧，還有陰影><

## 燄瀆

這張是我自己設定的狼人結構圖，可是總覺得之體方面怪怪的，請求指教...



這張是我練習的一個動作，右臂好像怪怪的，彎過來的角度有點不正常
還有請教陰影的畫法...肌肉要怎樣才能更明顯一點？總覺得我畫的肌肉都很溫和(?)沒有突出感

----------


## 擇擇

燄瀆嗨嗨～
覺得燄瀆各個部位的骨架都畫得不錯，只是連接點（關節）有點小怪。
特別是第一張45度角的那隻，腳的地方似乎多出了一個構造（大腿小腿之間)，不然獸腳畫的不錯說～
肌肉想要突出一點，就把它畫的稍微圓一點～～～往外話一點然後圓弧畫得更明顯。
陰影的詢問有一點點太籠統不知從何講起...不過切磋版理很多精華可以挖出來噢！
加油～！

----------


## 燄瀆

> 燄瀆嗨嗨～
> 覺得燄瀆各個部位的骨架都畫得不錯，只是連接點（關節）有點小怪。
> 特別是第一張45度角的那隻，腳的地方似乎多出了一個構造（大腿小腿之間)，不然獸腳畫的不錯說～
> 肌肉想要突出一點，就把它畫的稍微圓一點～～～往外話一點然後圓弧畫得更明顯。
> 陰影的詢問有一點點太籠統不知從何講起...不過切磋版理很多精華可以挖出來噢！
> 加油～！



關節我正在改，關節怪怪的...我想...那應該是我在關節處畫的毛吧
而且我畫得有點蓬了起來(掩面
我是不太清楚獸人的後腳要怎麼畫，比如說有幾個彎曲點之類的...
謝謝擇擇喜歡我的腳~(啥
肌肉要突出是嗎，好的我明白了~
陰影我想要問的是身體部位的陰影啦，例如怎樣才能用陰影讓肌肉線條更立體？
還有第一張背面那張其實我是在畫背凹OTZ  只是很不像就對了，我無法用陰影來表現背凹的深度...
最後感謝擇擇回文，我修改之後會再放上來！

----------


## 夜陌客

其實你第一張兩個角度的狼腳畫的不一樣耶XD
左邊明顯多一個關節!但是右邊又沒有XD
左邊的問題比較多~
小腿太短了!把小腿增長，再省略一個角的關節
不要把有曲度誤會成關節了喔!

第二張狼頭畫得很好呢^^

----------


## 燄瀆

唔...阿隱狼腳不一樣是什麼意思啊？
多一個關節該不會是蓬起的毛吧？
我改成這樣看看是不是阿隱的意思...


還有我對後腳的問題真是超大的@@
請問這兩種腳哪一種才是對的？

----------


## 擇擇

腳的畫法事實上有很多種，但是大致上骨架都是一樣（比例不太一樣而已）
Google上找的網站，很多不錯幫忙理解骨架的圖。不懂英文看圖也能學到很多東西噢 :3~

http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/#basics-animal

----------


## 蠢狼/阿罪

唔喔喔樓上的網站超讚的!!!!!!!!!!!!((偷存


右邊的畫法比較正確喔

這是從自家書本拍的XD
若不算大腿跟身體連接觸，總共是有兩個大關節
左邊的畫法會變成三個喔

畫圈的部分是大關節
恩...希望這樣燄燄看得懂XP

最後...以上若有錯誤的地方還煩請其他獸幫忙指正感謝 :wuf_e_thpt:

----------


## 燄瀆

>>擇擇

哇這網站好棒喔XDDD(衝去觀摩
謝謝擇擇啊>W<

>>阿罪

罪罪(?)謝謝你的線>A<
線終於讓我看懂了！！
迷思破除！
還有想請教一下那本書是在哪買的(喂你

----------


## 蠢狼/阿罪

恭喜破除喔喔ww!!!!

這本書其實年代頗久遠的了...我是在一家老書店裡買的XDD
書名是動物素描畫─小動物篇
這張圖只是一小部分而已整本書主要還是以動物的鉛筆素描畫居多@@

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  燄瀆：

      狼人的素描好寫實啊！！！ :wuffer_glee: 原來咱們狼族前後腳的關節都是兩個啊！又長了一些關於本族的知識了呢。

      第二張為什麼他要這樣坐著呢？是在做瑜珈嗎？ :wuffer_arou: 

TO  蠢狼：

      這本書看起來很讚呢！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 只是本狼真的爪殘，還是繼續寫詩文吧。

      看起來好像只要是犬科動物的骨骼架構基本上都是這樣，還有胡狼、狐狸、狗這些近親親戚都一樣？ :wuf_e_wtf: 

                                                               凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                       101/11/22    22:41

----------


## 燄瀆

>>冰菊
啊啊冰菊，那並不是素描啊(跪地
素描是一種描繪出真實景像的畫法，而我只是隨便撇撇...
要看素描的話，可以去看凱凱的狗素描，凱凱真是讓我甘拜下風啊www
至於第二張的話..我其實是想要畫他一瞬間想站起來的姿態！！
不過貌似失敗了OTZ 不只不生動連肢體都僵起來了QAQ
犬科的骨骼架構我也不太清楚(那你還畫)  我也想請教阿罪~>W<

----------

